# ()

## admin

-- 2010 Amnesty International        .     www.amnesty.fr            (We must not let Russia's charm hide it's atrocities).

----------


## RAMM

?        .      .

----------


## JPM

-    , ...   ?

----------


## admin

> ?        .      .

   ,   ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -

   ,   ?   )))

----------


## RAMM

!  !    .

----------


## admin

- ,     .

----------


## JPM

*fragov*,  ?

----------


## admin

> fragov,  ?

       ...

----------


## RAMM

.    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> - ,     .

      ))))

----------


## admin

> ))))

      . ³    ,    .   ""?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ""?

   ,  -1,    .   . " ,  "() 
    ,    )))

----------


## admin

*Gonosuke*,    ?     ,   ,        ,    .          .       ,        .

----------


## Gonosuke

*fragov*,   ? )))))))

----------


## RAMM

.          ,    .         .

----------


## Gonosuke

*RAMM*, ,       )))))   

> .          ,    .

       !         .

----------


## admin

> fragov,   ? )))))))

      ,   .

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*, ,       ))))) 
> .

  .  ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   .

   , !

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>      !         .

  !

----------


## Gonosuke

> .  ?

     )))))

----------


## admin

> , !

    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

----------


## Qualcuno

> !         .

      ()

----------


## Gonosuke

> ()

  ,    ))))))))))))

----------


## Qualcuno

> ,    ))))))))))))

    ?    -1  .   

> 13/03	
> 27/03	
> 03/04	
> 17/04	
> 24/04    
> 15/05	
> 29/05	
> 12/06	
> 26/06	
> ...

       -   .  ,            .    ,   ,   -  86- ...  
     .     -  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

    ,   ,   ? )))))    

> -1  .

   ,          ))))   

> .

     .   ,     .        )))))

----------


## Qualcuno

> ,   ,   ? )))))

          .    ? *RAMM*  .   

> .          ,    .

   ,  ,  ,  ?   

> .   ,     .        )))))

   , .         .

----------


## Def

. 
      ,  .

----------


## RAMM

> )))))

  .     ? ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

     ,

----------


## RAMM

.

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

  100%    ))

----------


## sharasha

> ,

    ,        !
,  ,       . !  !!!

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,        !

  ,                ))))

----------


## Sky

> .

----------


## sharasha

> 

      ?)))

----------

:        :(

----------


## RAMM

: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
                   . 
              .           .           .          ,          .      ,           ,       .
           .     ,         .   ,   ,  ,   ,      .
,            ,    .  ,        ,  ,   ,     .  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2010-12-16/1033.shtml

----------

**    ,

----------


## RAMM

?

----------

?;)    ?     ? "     "     ,  ?
..

----------


## RAMM

.    .    .

----------


## serg1975

-..........    !!)) 
[I]      ,            
           -     
            ,    ,      ,      .     ,     , -  ,      . 
  ,   ,       ,         70%.  ,   ,    ,      .   ,    , -  . 
  ,            .[/B]

----------

> .    .    .

     ?

----------


## RAMM

,   .         ́ ́ ́ ?    ,   ,           
́ ́ ́ (. Latvijas Okupācijas muzejs)    ,       c 1940  1991 .        ,    :     (19401941),    (19411944) (      )     (19441991).

----------

:)
       ,       ,      "".
.. http://rus.delfi.lv/news/daily/polit....d?id=35771065  ( )

----------


## RAMM

.     " "      ,      )   

> ...
> ,       ,...

  ,  .   .

----------

""   

> .     " "      ,      )   
> ,  .   .

        ,       ,      .

----------


## admin

> ,       ,      .

    .    ,      - .

----------

> .    ,      - .

   ,      ?;) **:    ..   .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>       ,       ,      .

    -. .         .      -  ,  ,  ...      ,     .

----------

:",, ",              .
  , ,      ,    - ,     "  "))    .,..        .  .,           " "  . 
    :",, ",  ,      ,        , , ,

----------


## RAMM

> ...    .,..        .  .,           " "  .
> ...

   ..." "..." "..." "...   ,   ,  .

----------

> ..." "..." "..." "...   ,   ,  .

       :    " "   "  ** "?
..    ?,     47 , .,;)

----------


## rasta-koy

> - ,     .

    450.  

> ,    )))

  ,    ...  

> ()

      ...

----------


## sharasha

> ...

    ,  !
    !  ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>     ...

     ?    ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> ?    ?

          :        ,       ,   :  

> .       ,

   , ,           100 ???
    ,  ,     -     ...

----------


## RAMM

> ...        ,       , ...

    ,     ,   ,    .   

> ...
>  , ,           100 ???
> ...

   ,  .  
. 
 
    ?
,     !
     ,
    . 
 ,   
  ,
   ,
    . 
   -
   .
,    !
 ,  ,   ; 
    ;
 ,    ...
      ?
     - 
,  ,  .
   ,
   .
    : 
    -
   , -
  ,   .
   -   
   :
     -
  .
 :  , 
    .
    - ,
-     :
,  ,   ..." 

  "?!
    ,
 ,   , - 

,   ".
    ,
   . 
    ?
,     .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,     ,   ,    .

  _ -    ,   ,     ( )    ..._ (  )
     ...   

> ,  .

       .  

> ,  .

      ?

----------


## RAMM

> _ -    ,   ,     ( )    ..._ (  )
> ...

  , .   

> ...
>      . 
> ...

  .    .    ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> 

   ???
        ???   ???

----------


## RAMM

-   ( !)  .          .

----------


## rasta-koy

-   ,   ,  ,  ,  ,     ? !!
    ,       ,    ,         ,    ? , !!!
70      ,    ,  ,    ?   

> -   ( !)

    ?  ...  

> .

   ,       ...

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>   ?  ...
> ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> 

  : ? 
: .  ? 
:  . 
:  . 
:   ? 
:   ? 
:  , ? 
:    ? 
:       ? 
:  ? 
:     ? 
: ,    ? 
:    ,    ? 
:    ? 
:       ,      ? 
:           ? 
:          ?   
    ,  ? 
:     ? 
:      ? 
:   ? 
:   ? 
:   ? 
:  ? 
:  ? 
:     ? 
:  ? 
:        ? 
:    ? 
:     ? 
:      - ? 
:   ,     ? 
:   ? 
:     ,       ? 
:    ? 
:      ? 
:      ? 
:     ? 
:     ? 
:      ?   ? 
:   ? 
:     ? 
:   - ,   ? 
:    ? 
:     ? 
:    ? 
:     c   11-  ? 
:       ? 
:    ? 
:        ? 
:       ? 
:      ? 
:      ? 
:   -   ? 
:    - ? 
:    ? 
:    ? 
:   !   ! 
:   . 
:   .

----------


## RAMM

. 
 ,       ,    
                       .   -   .
    ,     , , , ,         .                 ,         ,  , , ,            ,    .
         -  ,    .  ,  ,             ,       , , ,      , -    -  . 
 , 19      300-   8- .  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2010-12-21/1525.shtml

----------


## rasta-koy

> , 19      300-   8- .

     :  -   ?        .   - "     ".   , ...   ,   ,     300-        .

----------


## RAMM

.

----------

> .

    -  , ,,   :   ,          ?
,:((   :(

----------

> -  , ,,   :   ,          ?
> ,:((   :(

   ,  ,   -  .   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

.    ,      !

----------


## Sanic

> ,           .

      ,   . 5+

----------


## les

,      ,   ........

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

